# Behavior change



## TrixiesMom (Jul 14, 2009)

Trixie is 1 1//2 yrs old, and Ive had her 4 1//2 months. She has always slept a lot, all day and much of the night. I hold her from 7:30 -10pm most nights, then put her back in her cage. Once all the lights in the house are out she comes out, eats and runs on her wheel for a couple of hours, then goes back to sleep. However, for the last three nights she runs on her wheel from the time I put her back until about midnight. Then she gets up around 4am (about the time I make a bathroom run) and runs on her wheel until I get up and turn the lights on around 6:30am. It is darker in the mornings now, but she has never been awake before in the early morning. What could be causing this change in behavior ? Thanks, TrixiesMom


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

Changes in lighting could be one thing... how about changes in temperature and humidity?

I'm glad to hear that the change in behavior is still a "healthy" behavior - running. I'd be a bit more worried if the change was something like: she used to run, but now is just sitting there every night.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

The only thing I can think of...Is the weather change.

Now that it's getting cooler, have you been turning on the heat around the house? Perhaps with the slightly warmer temperatures, she is feeling like coming out more often. And even if the thermometer reads the same temperature, an a/c 75 feels cooler than a heated 75. That would be the only thing I can think of.


----------



## TrixiesMom (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks for your replies. The strange thing is Richmond can be very warm and has been in the mid 80s until two weeks ago. Trixie's cage is in the end corner of a short hall way - no ac. I always had a thermometer there. But the temperature dropped significantly last week and I just purchased a heat emiter and thermostat, which is on top of her cage over her igaloo. Could it be too hot inside her igaloo? There is a fleece baggie inside the igaloo and she has been sleeping beside the baggie, not in it inside the igaloo. Thermostat is set at 73. TrixiesMom


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

I would assume the addition of the CHE is the reason for her increased activity, which is actually a good thing.

The temperature in her cage is probably more stable now, so she is happier and coming out longer/more often. It's a good thing. Just keep an eye on her weight, as since she's coming out and running more, she may need more fat. Has her eating amount increased relatively proportionate to the increase in activity? If so, then her weight should be fine, if not, then definitely keep a closer eye to make sure she doesn't run the fat off. 

Do you have the heat pointed directly at the igloo? If so, then perhaps point the heat in a "general" space of the cage, and see where she sleeps then.


----------

